# Ahhh....it's been long coming!!



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you say after shock.......the secondary blasts can be just as devastating as the initial blast!!

*0311 0240 0001 5368 1063*

_*:ask:*_ who is this going to?

*:crash:*pass codes and controls destroyed....no aborting this one!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm... didn't see anything in the boardroom about this?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hmmm... didn't see anything in the boardroom about this?


like I said brother in arms....it's been a long time coming.....:bolt:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Uh oh. Someone must have done something to piss off the Bull. I don't think I've ever seen a big bull bomb. Can't wait to see the destruction Benn.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Secondary blasts... who's he hit before?!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Secondary blasts... who's he hit before?!


I have hit a few.....just haven't hit this brother before...just needed the excuse.

this was to launch a little while back but I had some personel issues that I needed to address before I could do anything....

It is ZK delayed bombing.....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

With apologies to the other bombing squads, I gotta say I love to watch the ZKs work!....then again, I love to watch a dog drag its ass accross the carpet too!!!! lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Bull, glad to see you again!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Please tell me this is going to the mass ZK bombing victim from a few weeks ago. This won't cause any more ZK timing jokes jokes right?

:bolt:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> With apologies to the other bombing squads, I gotta say I love to watch the ZKs work!....then again, I love to watch a dog drag its ass accross the carpet too!!!! lol


I agree. There's an extra dose on insanity with them that you don't find elsewhere. I blame it on the fact that most of them are from the northeast. You've gotta be nuts to be a Patriot fan!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> With apologies to the other bombing squads, I gotta say I love to watch the ZKs work!....then again, I love to watch a dog drag its ass accross the carpet too!!!! lol


wait one damn minute....you put the work of the ZK and a dog wiping it's ass across a carpet in the same post?

Gentlemen....emergency ZK Boardroom meeting...NOW!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I agree. There's an extra dose on insanity with them that you don't find elsewhere. I blame it on the fact that most of them are from the northeast. You've gotta be nuts to be a Patriot fan!


Screw the Patriots(sorry,Fellas,but screw 'em)..I'm Big Blue through and through.
I'd rather be a Washington State Bombing Squid than a Patriots fan....

Dan....you're assumption that all New Englanders are Pats fans is gonna cost you dearly.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Screw the Patriots(sorry,Fellas,but screw 'em)..I'm Big Blue through and through.
> I'd rather be a Washington State Bombing Squid than a Patriots fan....
> 
> Dan....you're assumption that all New Englanders are Pats fans is gonna cost you dearly.


If it makes you feel any better Pete, i was happier watching the Pats choke against the Giants in 2007 than I was in 2006 when the Colts finally won one.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Screw the Patriots. Dan....you're assumption that all New Englanders are Pats fans is gonna cost you dearly.


I for one am a die hard Saints fan. I was wearing that 18 and Doh Homer Simpson shirt around here until it literally fell apart....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Pete, i was happier watching the Pats choke against the Giants in 2007 than I was in 2006 when the Colts finally won one.


did you say CHOKE?..CHOKE?!!!!!....Brady got sacked 6 times in that game...and we're not talking love taps..that last hit he took was so hard his girlfriend Giselle felt it...they didn't choke..we beat 'em.

got any other feet to put in your mouth?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> did you say CHOKE?..CHOKE?!!!!!....Brady got sacked 6 times in that game...and we're not talking love taps..that last hit he took was so hard his girlfriend Giselle felt it...they didn't choke..we beat 'em.
> 
> got any other feet to put in your mouth?


No question the Giants D beat the crap out of Brady all night that game but a team that goes undefeates all year to lose the championship game is a choke I don't care how great the other team played.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Big Bull, glad to see you again!


Good to be back at it again!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Please tell me this is going to the mass ZK bombing victim from a few weeks ago. This won't cause any more ZK timing jokes jokes right?
> 
> :bolt:


You'd be smart to keep those comments to yourself.........Cigar Noob

oh...you should check out 500th post BIF(bomb it forward) contest wonder who that is heading twards??:dunno:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I saw that yesterday.... I've been trying to swap house numbers with the vacant house next for the past half hour.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I saw that yesterday.... I've been trying to swap house numbers with the vacant house next for the past half hour.


Jonathan......I can tell you from experiance that never works......made the mistake of leaving my old address in my file and got slammed with 9 or so packages the next week when I corrected it...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I certainly hope that this one is another LLAMA!


----------

